# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Oscar MacGuire (Jake Speer)

## Perdita

Meanwhile, Jake Speer has been cast in the part of Oscar, who is feeling suspicious and uncomfortable following Ethan's decision to move the family into the cult's camp.


Jake Speer as Oscar MacGuire in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jake Speer as Oscar MacGuire


Oscar is well aware that something is wrong, and it's going to take all of his inner strength to maintain his individuality and survive.

Speer explained: "Being only 15, Oscar hasn't really seen much of the world. Spending a few years in a cult, he has missed out on a traditional teenage life and he's keen to get things back to normalâ¦ as normal as they can be anyway! 

"Once the struggles of dealing with the cult and his family have been dealt with, I think Oscar is really keen to see what life is like in the Bay."

----------


## Perdita

Oscar MacGuire is to be arrested over his involvement in a hit and run incident on Home and Away.

Australian viewers recently saw Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) struck by Oscar (Jake Speer) while driving Zac's (Charlie Clausen) car.

"Oscar's been in denial for such a long time," Speer told TV Week. "He never, never in a million years pictured himself as the kind of guy this could happen to.

"He's a good guy! But, this is where it all comes crashing down. Reality has definitely started to set in."

While at the police station, Hannah (Cassie Howarth) will look on as her nephew is fingerprinted and his mugshot is taken.

"It's the first time he realises he could actually go to prison," Speer continued.

Oscar is later released on bail to await trial, while Hannah and Zac continue to argue over her relationship with Andy (Tai Hara).

"Everything has become a little bit too much for everyone," he explained. "The whole MacGuire family have found themselves suddenly thrown into this difficult situation. As a result, the family are turning against each other.

"That's why Oscar feels really alone. He feels like he can't ask for help from even Hannah or Zac."

Oscar soon leaves the farmhouse due to the stress but suffers a panic attack, before Andy manages to calm him down.

"You find help in the strangest place," Speer said of Oscar's surprising confidant.

However, Zac is angry to find Andy getting involved with his family again, and threatens his rival.

----------


## Perdita

Oscar MacGuire's obsession with his fitness regime will take a dangerous turn in an upcoming Home and Away storyline.

After pushing himself too far whilst out jogging alone, an unwell Oscar will collapse on the side of the road as Hannah, Nate and Andy desperately try to track him down.

Jake Speer as Oscar MacGuire in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jake Speer as Oscar MacGuire

Oscar's body issues have been surfacing for a while, but it will soon become apparent that the exercise is having an extreme effect on Oscar's health.

Jake Speer told TV Week: "He's pursuing this idea of being healthy right to the max. But the truth is quite the opposite. He does it until it becomes extremely unhealthy.

"It also becomes like self-punishment in a way. He thinks he isn't good enough and isn't satisfied until he's pushing himself that little bit too far."

Those closest to Oscar will address their concern over his extreme exercise regime over the coming weeks, with his aunt Hannah even banning him from attending the gym. However, as Oscar becomes increasingly desperate to find a way to exercise, he finds himself lying to his family.

Cassie Howarth as Hannah Wilson in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Cassie Howarth as Hannah Wilson

Speer said: "It's got to the point where he's roped Mitch into his lies. He gets Mitch to drop him off in Woop Woop on the outskirts of town so he can run. 

"He doesn't know where he is. He is just going to keep running. It's a lack of water and nutrients. The fuel he's putting into his body isn't enough to sustain the exercise he is doing. His body just can't cut it."

Speer also hopes that this storyline will raise awareness of the dangers of fitness obsession among younger people.

"There is a lot of pressure on men to have a six-pack. And for Oscar, it becomes a little too much," he said.

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Maddy Osborne gets revenge on Evie MacGuire by sleeping with her brother Oscar.

Hurt and angry over Josh and Evie's betrayal, Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) decides to drop out of school, and edges closer to Oscar (Jake Speer), who has no idea she is using him.

Oscar and Maddy kiss
Â© Channel 5
Oscar and Maddy kiss

As Alf tells Roo she needs to give Maddy time to calm down, Maddy's revenge plan is in full swing and she gives Oscar a kiss on the cheek when Evie and Josh approach them. 

When Spencer tells Evelyn that Oscar missed a family dinner to spend time with Maddy, Evie fears that Maddy is using Oscar to hurt her. 

Spencer also tries to warn Oscar about Maddy, but Oscar is angry at their meddling and later he bunks off school to spend time with her.

After Oscar decides to take the plunge and kiss Maddy, Evie catches up with Maddy on the beach and pleads with her not to hurt Oscar.

However, a completely smitten Oscar invites Maddy back to the farmhouse, where Maddy ignores Evie's pleas and suggests they continue things in his bedroom. 

Maddy's revenge shocks Evie
Â© Channel 5
Maddy's revenge shocks Evie

Shocked to discover that Maddy and Oscar have spent the night together, Evie warns her brother that Evie is just using him to get back at her.

Evie's meddling words are unwelcome by Oscar as he continues to fall for Maddy, but will he realise what she is up to?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 29 and Tuesday, September 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Wow...Maddy goes from bad to worse.  Using Oscar to get at Evie - not cool.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Zac MacGuire grows worried about his nephew Oscar when he starts becoming obsessed over his gym regime. 

Following his brief fling with Maddy (Kassandra Clementi), the pair agree to be friends and Oscar (Jake Speer) confides in her over a bully called Mitch on his community service programme.

Maddy deliberately kisses Oscar in front of Mitch, but Oscar later loses his temper and punches his enemy after he makes a cruel jibe about how Maddy is too good for him.

Whilst Oscar is letting off steam at the gym following his fight with Mitch, Zac questions him over his behaviour and demands to know whether he was beaten up. 

Oscar brushes off Zac's concern, claiming that he can defend himself, but he then skips school the following morning and decides to spend time in the gym instead.

As Zac's worry grows, he desperately tries to get Oscar to open up to him but to no avail. Seeing Zac's distress, Leah thinks a mediation session could help and promises Zac that they will get to the bottom of Oscar's strange behaviour. 

Spencer also tries to warn Oscar not to overdo it with his training but Oscar is furious and demands that Spencer doesn't interfere in his life. 

As it becomes clear that there is something very wrong with Oscar, will anyone be able to help him?

Oscar overdoes it at the gym
Â© Channel 5
Oscar overdoes it at the gym

Spencer confronts Oscar at the gym
Â© Channel 5
Spencer confronts Oscar at the gym

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Oscar MacGuire's obsession with his fitness regime takes a dangerous turn when he collapses whilst running alone. 

As Oscar's body and food issues continue to concern his family, his aunt Hannah asks Casey to ban the teenager from the gym. 

Discussing Oscar's situation with Zac, Hannah's concerns grow when she learns that Oscar lied about Zac collecting him from community service in order to run home.

Meanwhile, Oscar is pushing himself to his limits while doing his community service duties and afterwards, he gets a lift part of the way home in order to run the rest of it.

Oscar pushes himself to the limit. 
Â© Channel 5
Oscar pushes himself to the limit.

As Oscar runs through the bushes in the middle of nowhere, a concerned Hannah and Zac are completely unaware of his whereabouts.

When Oscar collapses on a bush track with no one else around, it is clear he is in serious danger, but will he be found before it's too late?

Hannah and Nate search for Oscar.
Â© Channel 5
Hannah and Nate search for Oscar.


Oscar collapses in the middle of nowhere. 
Â© Channel 5
Oscar collapses in the middle of nowhere.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Oscar MacGuire will make a big decision in an upcoming storyline when he ends his relationship with Maddy Osborne.

Viewers know that Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) has recently been diagnosed with cancer, and is going through treatment when Oscar (Jake Speer) decides he can no longer carry on with their relationship.

Oscar starts to have doubts about the big commitment he has made to Maddy when he receives a poor mark in a school assignment.

When Zac points out to Oscar that looking after Maddy is having a detrimental effect on his studies, Oscar starts to reconsider his decision to stand by her.

Although Oscar is initially afraid to end it with a vulnerable Maddy, he eventually realises he can't lie to her about his feelings and tells her he wants out.

----------

Pantherboy (16-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

As Hannah faces heartbreak, her nephew Oscar MacGuire appears to be heading for happier times as he confirms his relationship with Maddy Osborne. 

However, after reaffirming that they are an official couple, Oscar (Jake Speer) continues to worry about the truth of Maddy's feelings.

Oscar's biggest concern is whether Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) genuinely wants to be with him, or whether she is simply looking for a distraction because of her illness.

Maddy and Oscar are honest about their feelings
Â© Channel 5
Maddy and Oscar are honest about their feelings

During a candid discussion about their feelings, Oscar asks Maddy once again whether she is sure about the relationship.

As Maddy reaffirms her conviction, she tells Oscar that despite taking him for granted previously, she now realises that she loves him.

The pair then confirm their relationship to Roo, but with Maddy facing a tough journey ahead of her, what does the future hold for the pair?

Oscar and Maddy confirm their relationship to Roo
Â© Channel 5
Oscar and Maddy confirm their relationship to Roo

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (21-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Oscar McGuire will be feared dead when Summer Bay is hit by a terrifying storm in an upcoming storyline.

Oscar (Jake Speer) will get caught up in the storm when he heads out into the sea for a late night swim, unaware of the danger he is putting himself in.

The teenager is trying to clear his head having broken up with his girlfriend Maddy, but underestimates the severity of the weather conditions.

The following day, Oscar's loved ones are left fearing for his safety when they are unable to locate him, but later find his clothes on the beach.

Maddy is devastated by her results
Â©  Channel 5
As a massive search party gets underway, several of the Bay's residents find themselves putting their own lives at risk in order to find Oscar.

With the storm getting increasingly out of hand, the search party is called off, but a determined Maddy and Matt decide to take matters into their own hands and head out to look for him in the car.

However, with the heavy rain creating rivers of mud in the road, the situation soon gets out of control and Matt finds himself hitting a branch. Will he be alright, and will anyone manage to find Oscar before it's too late?

Speer told* TV Week:* "Oscar doesn't know a massive storm cell is about to hit Summer Bay.

"The whole break-up throws him off-kilter. He does some soul-searching and decides he needs to clear his head by going for a swim. Just when things couldn't get any worse, the storm hits."

----------

Nell532 (23-11-2015), Pantherboy (23-11-2015), TaintedLove (26-11-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Oscar will be ok - he won`t drown.
Dead wood doesn`t sink
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (26-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Oscar will be ok - he won`t drown.
> Dead wood doesn`t sink


no one expected him to die since he has been seen filming in the past month

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Oscar will be ok - he won`t drown.
> Dead wood doesn`t sink


no one expected him to die since he has been seen filming in the past month

----------


## tammyy2j

> Oscar will be ok - he won`t drown.
> Dead wood doesn`t sink


 :Bow:

----------

TaintedLove (26-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

is this part of his excessive exercising body image storyline again

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Oscar MacGuire will be feared dead after foolishly taking a dangerous nighttime swim.

Oscar (Jake Speer) will get out of his depth quite literally when he heads out for a swim in the sea, unaware that a storm is about to break out.

Oscar's poor judgement is as a result of his latest break-up with on-off girlfriend Maddy Osborne. The teenagers are already aware that their relationship is in serious jeopardy, but Maddy will rub salt in the wounds with some brutal comments to Oscar.

Oscar heads to the beach after Maddy breaks up with him ​
Â©  Channel 5

Oscar decides a swim might make him feel better ​
Â©  Channel 5

Oscar wades into the water fully clothed
Â©  Channel 5

Is Oscar's night swim such a good idea?
Â©  Channel 5
When Oscar fails to return home the next day, fear will start to grow when his shoes and jacket are found on the beach but he is nowhere to be seen.

Zac immediately orders a search party to find his nephew, while a guilty Maddy blames herself for the situation. Will Oscar be found alive?

Zac feels helpless as he waits for news on Oscar
Â©  Channel 5

People start to worry about Oscar
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 3 and Friday, March 4 at  1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), Pantherboy (20-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Billie Ashford will come to Oscar MacGuire's rescue when he is swept up on the beach in a life-threatening condition.

Oscar (Jake Speer) is plunged into danger when he heads out to the sea for a late night swim just as the dangerous weather is brewing.

Although his devastated loved ones are all left to presume he is dead, a lifeless Oscar is actually lying helpless on an unknown beach. Clearly in a terrible state, a strange figure will soon come to his rescue and drag him to safety.

​A battered and bruised Oscar washes up a beach
Â©  Channel 5
​

​Oscar lies motionless on the wet sand
Â©  Channel 5
After Oscar starts to regain consciousness, he is surprised that it was Billie who rescued him and questions her over her recent whereabouts.

Ash's younger sister hasn't been seen since the fire at Leah Patterson-Baker's house, but she will continue to protest her innocence over the crime, while tending to Oscar's injuries.

Billie soon gets Oscar to hospital but flees before anyone has a chance to see her. Ash later finds out that Billie has been sleeping rough and desperately tries to track her down, but will he be able to bring her home?

​Oscar is dragged from the beach and taken to a barn for safety.
Â©  Channel 5
​

A concerned Billie urges Oscar to wake up​
Â©  Channel 5

Oscar slowly gains consciousness as Billie shakes him​
Â©  Channel 5

Oscar questions Billie as she looks at his injuries​
Â©  Channel 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 8 and Wednesday, March 9 at  1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2016), Pantherboy (27-02-2016)

----------

